# Angelwax Only Detail



## Andrew Goacher (Dec 27, 2012)

Hello all, I thought that i would put some of John's (angel wax) new products to a test and see what results i can achieve by Cleaning a car just using AngelWax Products. Don't get me wrong I'm by no means a Pro detailer but just enjoy keeping my car clean. However today was the turn of my Dads Bravo to have a bit of TLC. The car is parked at a engineering plant every day where there are plenty of cast iron particles that end up clinging on to the bodywork. This is a ongoing problem so this is the call for the use of Revelation which is safe to use every week if needed and in no way does it strip LSP as other fallout removers have the tendency to do.

Right, here is my product selection,



The sorry looking car;









Step 1 - Apply ANGELWAX FAST FOAM,





I was impressed with how this clinged on to the surface, it seemed a watery mix at first but it certainly clung on and helped to lift the dirt





While the FastFoam did its thing it was time to use Bilberry Wheel Cleaner;





Wheels were thoroughly rinsed off, along with the Fast Foam.

It was time for the Revelation to show what its so good for and remove all that cast iron;













A few spots of Tar were visible so a quick application of Tardis had to be applied on this occasion.





Car was then washed and rinsed;

A product which i had never heard of until i seen it at the classic car show on friday which is called Blue Rinse was then used. I used this through my Lance at a ratio of ;NEAT :thumb: I only will be able to comment more on this product in the future as it is designed to sheet water off the car as oppose to Beads! ok something different but why not give it a try -







The car did not need rinsing after applying the Blue Rinse as it was going to get good going over with QED.



Time for door shuts and sills all to be done as well;



Once the QED had been applied and dried and glass had been cleaned with the Vision (no pictures of this) but results were more than satisfying as per usual on this product i thought it was time to give the CORONA a go on the Tyres, Tyres weren't the cleanest ever and i was limited with the time to get them clean and dry with dark closing in and the temperature not helping. But here is what i did -

Before -



After -



I did cheat a slight bit and prep The tyres on my car yesterday and used Corona on them, results are probably more visible on this;





A quick layer of Guardian was applied to the Bravo and left to cure for about 20 minutes before buffing off and here are the final results -











Thanks for taking time to read this thread and any feedback would be much appreciated,

Regards Andy G.

ps - Im in no way trying to promote angelwax products, This is what i use and the results which i believe i can achieve.


----------



## MitchB121 (Nov 23, 2009)

Great write up mate


----------



## e_king (Oct 11, 2012)

Great write up. :thumb: It´s white.  The product seems really easy to work with and you did a great turnaround. I had to scroll up to really see the difference. Shine on.


----------



## Cab2cos (Apr 1, 2013)

Looks spot on fella.:thumb::wave:


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Great results :thumb:


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Good results there which I would've expected from AW having used some of their products.


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

Great job and nice finish.


----------



## Jordi17 (Aug 30, 2012)

Nice write up and the car looks good! I've Only started using angelwax products a few weeks ago but so far been great!


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Howcome you used the corona on tyres? 

You tried it on paint/glass or trims yet. 

Only tried ti-22 sample yet. Should hopefully have a chance to play more about this week


----------



## Brophy (May 8, 2012)

Great write up and few products I hadn't heard of. Need to pop down to their unit sometime and try some of their products for myself


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Nice turnaround. AW products rock.

Did you use the Bilberry wheel cleaner neat?


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice work:thumb:


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Great write up fella, a fantastic example of why I am switching over to Angelwax. Amazing products backed up by excellent customer service.


----------



## Andrew Goacher (Dec 27, 2012)

Rascal_69 said:


> Howcome you used the corona on tyres?
> 
> You tried it on paint/glass or trims yet.
> 
> Only tried ti-22 sample yet. Should hopefully have a chance to play more about this week


I had spoke to John at the classic car show and he said that its a multi purpose product and try it on the tyres. Had a fair bit of rain here today and the tyres seem to look the same which is pleasing. I will try and post a picture up when i get chance.


----------



## Andrew Goacher (Dec 27, 2012)

Guru said:


> Nice turnaround. AW products rock.
> 
> Did you use the Bilberry wheel cleaner neat?


Hello, I always use bilberry neat regardless of the state of the wheels, just make sure you put plenty of water on first, saying that you could say it is slightly diluted when it hits the wheel :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Great product write-up very in-depth and nicely illustrated, I totally agree Angelwax products deliver for the price point extremely well :thumb:


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

I appliec corona to wet wheels to help dry and see if protects and how long. 
Super easy to do. Got a few more tests for it too.


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Andrew Goacher said:


> Hello, I always use bilberry neat regardless of the state of the wheels, just make sure you put plenty of water on first, saying that you could say it is slightly diluted when it hits the wheel :thumb:


Thanks, but I found it works well even diluted. In fact, I have two spray bottles of it - one at 1:10 and the other at 1:3.

Any updates on the Blue Rinse? That one deserves a separate review thread of it's own.


----------



## lis5662 (Sep 10, 2018)

Great review!

What is the durability of Blue Rinse ?


----------



## idrobbo (Mar 14, 2018)

Looks good, lots to be said for sticking with 1 brand. I use Bilberry at 1:5, works well enough for me.


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

I had Blue Rinse a few years back. 

It just makes drying the car a lot easier. It's just like a easier version of a Gyeon WetCoat... Well quicker anyway!

It didn't last very long. A few weeks! 

Rob


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely Jubbly, a very nice turnaround on a car which is very overlooked.


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Nice. Work.


----------

